# New to this site



## beautiful_butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hi everyone!I just found this site yesterday and i am so happy that there are people going through the same things i am.I have had problems with my stomach since i can remember. It all got really bad after i had a case of the stomach flue when i was 12. After that my life has never been the same. IBS has taken a huge toll on my life. Staying in school has been a constant battle. I also developed an eating disorder. I think (partly) do to the fact that i would feel so sick when i would eat, i restricted a lot of food. My doctor has suspected IBS for a long time now since nothing has shown up in any of the test i have endured. I am so tired and frustrated of feeling sick all of the time and having no life. I just don't know what to do. My doctor wanted me to try dicetel but i can't swallow pills and i found out the hard was that crushing them is unacceptable. I am trying to add more fiber to my diet but that's difficult at times b/c of the ed.If anyone out there can understand what i am talking about it would be nice to hear what you think.Thanks,


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Yes totally understand. It is extremely hard. How old are you? How long have you had it?I am 22 and have had it 19 months it never goes away, the pressure and sickness are the worst.I will give a little tip that won't cure it but will help you. You have to do this religiously and that is to drink at least a litre of bottled water a day and everyday. Use either evian or volvic.If you are from the Uk like me stop drinking tap water.Now do this religiously and I think it will help you digest food better and help with the sickness. Usually takes about 2-3 weeks to see some results but you will.My email address is lewisboy40###hotmail.comif you feel like talking.Jamie


----------



## beautiful_butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

HI Jamie!







Thanks for your reply. I am 19, and the stomach problems have been going on for at least 7 years!I live in Canada and drink the tap water. I have never been good at drinking a lot of anything my stomach seems to get full really fast, but i do try to drink continusly through out the day. Thanks you so much for your suggestion i will keep trying.Jess


----------

